# new indy car set coming out in may



## wheelz63

i read something about the indy set or cars earlier but i cannot find it. there is going to be the indy 500 race set coming out in may and then in june there is more indy cars coming out to race with the others unfortunetly they are going to be on the super 3 chassis. it seems to me they need to lower the super 3 chassis in order to fit correctly on the low setting indy cars. AND HERE THEY ARE. THEY LOOK NICER THEN I THOUGHT THEY WOULD EXCELLENT AW.

Wheelz63


----------



## scottman2007

Yeah but the Super 3 chassis weren't that bad,a few minor adustments and they were good,But I think they fixed some of the issues,I live n hur away from the track and I think this could be very cool,Hope it has the four corners like the real track,To me any slot cars being made,is a good thing for our Hobby.Hey then put some stock cars on there and have a brickyard 400 too.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

http:// www3.omnimodels.com/cgi-bin/woi0001p?&I=RDZW0294&P=7

I agree w/U Scottman.


----------



## BobL13

*Virginia*

Fostbitten

Your link does not work.

And where do you race? I live in Manassas.

Bob


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

BobL13 said:


> Fostbitten
> 
> Your link does not work.
> 
> And where do you race? I live in Manassas.
> 
> Bob


i basically just race against friends in my basement. And we are getting a buddies Maxtraxx up & running soon.


----------



## pshoe64

*Big News*

Ok guys, I just received a production ready prototype of the new Auto World Indy Dallara on the, be ready for it... very much improved Super III chassis. It sits just right and the lines are excellent. The front wings are bit higher than I'd like, but that was a concession for getting around banked turns without dragging. I can live with that, since I've worn some serious grooves in the front wings of my AFX Champ cars.

I will have pictures this evening, I was waiting for the green light from AW to post. I did some out of the package testing and WOW did they make some good improvements. The pick up shoes are new with a round hook wrapping the brush barrels. And the traction magnets are now fixed, recessed about .010" into the chassis. Just enough grab without locking to the rails. The new armature has a silver comm and runs much much cooler. Speed out of the package was right up there with Mega-G and Life-Like chassis. Even bigger news is there will be a parts supply! Pit kits are scheduled to be released around the same time as the Indy race sets in May.

I'll post pics when I get home this evening. Watch for the updates around 7:00 PM EST.

-Paul


----------



## Omega

That is super news Paul. More Open Wheeled cars for me to collect.

Dave


----------



## blue55conv

I am so glad you are on the case. I am looking forward to seeing the photos.

Mike


----------



## scottman2007

So Is there going to be a Set or just the cars????????cant wait to see pictures of these!!!!!


----------



## blue55conv

scottman2007 said:


> So Is there going to be a Set or just the cars????????cant wait to see pictures of these!!!!!


or both?


----------



## ho3taz

It's going to be both a set an individual cars


----------



## pshoe64

Here's the pics. I will say first off, the nose looks high, but clears the bank turns with no drag like other makes. The rest of the details make up for the necessity of the higher nose. The new parts and relocated traction magnet position really make a major difference in performance. It still has the adjustable brush barrels, so you can make some tweaks, but the new silver comm and the higher traction magnets really resolved the heat issues. I ran 100+ laps and did not see a drop in power and it only got warm, about the same as other mass made inline magnet cars. Auto World was obviously listening. The new hook shaped pick up shoes grealy improved the electrical contact also. Enough of my babbling, let's see the pics!

-Paul




























Nose Compare to an AFX SRT









Length Compared to AFX Mega-G 1.7









Comm and Pick Up Hooks









New Pick Ups









Traction Magnet Height (Kinda Hard to See Here)


----------



## pshoe64

The set is due for a May release, hopefully before Memorial Day. Not sure about the single cars yet.
These will have some nice graphics added by the way. This is a ready for production prototype. No word yet on whose cars they will be releasing.
And the body in general sits no higher than the AFX open wheelers.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64

The rear wheels are the same as the first release. Oh, and the rear axle has been narrowed so the car will pass through a 1-5/16" tech block.
The front axle is mounted to the body, ahead of the chassis.

-Paul


----------



## ho3taz

Single cars are due out late June give or take a month


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

Put a Batman symbol on the nose & some bat-ears on the helmet. And that is coolest Batmoblie to come out in a while!! I like it a lot! It looks nice imho. And I for one am excited for these cars and the set! 

Will the set have banked curves? Hence the need for the higher front wing? 

And yes a lot of my cars have the grooves under the front. And sometimes the wing or the front of body on some cars will snag on the track. And go flipping and spinning. So this was a wise move on AW's part. I do not have any of the old Super 3's but I will more than likely get the new & improved Super 3's they should call them Super 4's or Super Indy's or Super 500's.


----------



## Super G Man

*new indy cars coming out in May*

The body looks like a sturdy design of the current Indy car. Would love to get my hands on a couple of blanks to see what I could do with them.


----------



## blue55conv

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Put a Batman symbol on the nose & some bat-ears on the helmet. And that is coolest Batmoblie to come out in a while!!


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

blue55conv said:


>


Holy one-seater Batman! Where do I sit?

I wonder if you can adjust the wheelbase? I know Mr.Shoe said the front axle is part of the body but there are several holes leading up to that extension piece.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

AW....
Smart move
Great job
Endless possibilities
Nice improvements on the Superllls
May I suggest a new body clip for the Superllls with tabs in the regular AFX location?

I like what I've been seeing from AW.


----------



## vansmack2

Like NTxSlotCars said, they should move the body clip holes, or change the clip so that they will work with standard AFX/Tomy and XTraction locations. They could sell a lot of rolling chassis if they did that. They should rename these to Super IV or something like that.

Is there an easy way to tell these from the old Super III chassis?


----------



## pshoe64

The Dallara Indy bodies do not use a body clip. Other than the pick up shoes, silver comm and fixed location traction magnets all other parts are the same.

-Paul


----------



## 41-willys

pshoe64 said:


> The Dallara Indy bodies do not use a body clip. Other than the pick up shoes, silver comm and fixed location traction magnets all other parts are the same.
> 
> -Paul


how are the bodys mounted to the chassis


----------



## pshoe64

They still snap on, but the tabs are on the body, not the chassis. Similar design as the old AFX G+ chassis. Some had tabs but the Indy/F1 chassis did not. Same for the Super III. The body has tabs that snap into cavities in the side if the Super III chassis.

-Paul


----------



## 41-willys

thanks Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars

But the other s3 bodies use a clip to snap onto the chassis,
just like the superG+. So, if AW were to introduce a new
clip with the body tabs in the normal AFX location, they could
use any of their other AFX style bodies on their s3 chassis.
Then the world would be right again....


----------



## wheelz63

*pictures of the indy set due out in may 2014*

i found the pics of the indy set due out in may here is the aw sell sheet for you to all drool about, lol


----------



## scottman2007

Ok I'am Now Drooling,LOL


----------



## jeffaary

Not much of a tie-in with the Indy 500. Should have done better with the scenery; specifically the Indy press tower. Artin got it right 10 years ago:

http://www.homeracingworld.com/artinpowerpassers.htm


----------



## scottman2007

Yeah I didn't realize that ,why wouldn't they do an Tower,And add a Pit lane,that would be cool.


----------



## blue55conv

The artwork on the ad shows generic paint schemes. Do you think any of the cars will have licensed paint schemes?


----------



## scottman2007

Iam not sure, havent heard anything on that,I just want them to include a Tower.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I imagine there will be.
There's gotta be a Target set coming out for this Christmas or next.


----------



## blue55conv

blue55conv said:


> The artwork on the ad shows generic paint schemes. Do you think any of the cars will have licensed paint schemes?


AW has several licensed Indy cars in other scales, so there is hope for future releases.


----------



## scottman2007

Just FYI ,I went to AutoWorld Site and the Indy Cars are what are on the box, Generic paint Jobs, They have a picture of the Cars by themselves.Nice Paint Jobs On them I must say.


----------



## wheelz63

scottman2007 said:


> Just FYI ,I went to AutoWorld Site and the Indy Cars are what are on the box, Generic paint Jobs, They have a picture of the Cars by themselves.Nice Paint Jobs On them I must say.


generic paint jobs are all thats on the box art also for the indy race set coming out next month, as you can see in my picture of the sell sheet from aw.

Wheelz63


----------



## scottman2007

Yeah I went to AW website under future releases, under slot track sets,it shows the box,and theres another picture of the cars by themselves.and they are the ones on the box. but you have to click on the product, to be able to see the second shot of just the cars.


----------



## Bubba 123

wheelz63 said:


> generic paint jobs are all thats on the box art also for the indy race set coming out next month, as you can see in my picture of the sell sheet from aw.
> 
> Wheelz63


@ least there's new-blood in AW releases... BIG ty RIDHARD 4 KEEPING US INFORMED (oopps sry on caps-loc :-/).. also, anything on next racing rigs release ??? 
TY again Richard :wave:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## scottman2007

Went to Carb Day Yesterday, If I would have had the extra cash,Could Have scored me an Indy 500 Set..Gift shops had them,and at $125.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

scottman2007 said:


> Went to Carb Day Yesterday, If I would have had the extra cash,Could Have scored me an Indy 500 Set..Gift shops had them,and at $125.


I hope you get a set but, I hope they sell out of them!


----------



## Bubba 123

scottman2007 said:


> Went to Carb Day Yesterday, If I would have had the extra cash,Could Have scored me an Indy 500 Set..Gift shops had them,and at $125.


any pics on the finished products??? 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## scottman2007

No Sorry,But its just like the Pictures that were posted, And the cars are what they have shown,Box Art,the same of what we have seen, no difference.


----------



## Jim Norton

14' of two lane track for an Indianapolis 500 set doesn't do the name justice. I'd pay a little more for additional straight track. Its bound to make the set much more enjoyable for newcomers. Short of that, pretty cool set.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## dlw

AW should've made the Indy set with 4 lanes.


----------



## Jim Norton

Dlw:

I agree on the 4 lane. And what a great set it could be. Auto world has come out with some pretty nice sets and set concepts. 

Such an Indianapolis set will do well. Maybe well enough to be a mechanism for introducing new track pieces like 21 and 24 inch radius turns. Set sales plus the individual piece sales would go a long way in covering tooling costs. I'd buy such a set plus multiple 21 and 24 inch curves! 

Its time for an Auto World 4 lane!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Crimnick

I like the cars....anyone test them yet?...have they fixed the previous issues with the super chassis?


----------



## dlw

One thing I notice about the AW track....The rails are mighty low and sometimes dip into the plastic track, creating dead spots. This seems even more present in the curves. Need to use either wider metal strips to place in the track, or lessen the depth of the rail placement.


----------



## Bubba 123

Crimnick said:


> I like the cars....anyone test them yet?...have they fixed the previous issues with the super chassis?


I didn't like the looks of the cars...until I saw this years 1:1 Indy race cars....
they are dead-on in looks :thumbsup:
I guess I'm just going senile, what happened 2 the Grand-Prix versions that I was just watching??? (50's - 60's ) :freak:

can't wait 4 the cars 2 be sold w/ out sets !!! :thumbsup:

Bubba (The Senile) 123


----------



## blue55conv

Bubba 123 said:


> can't wait 4 the cars 2 be sold w/ out sets !!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba (The Senile) 123


You can get the set only cars from Bad L. Select the Options button for the Indy set and select Cars Only from the pull down.


----------



## Bubba 123

blue55conv said:


> You can get the set only cars from Bad L. Select the Options button for the Indy set and select Cars Only from the pull down.


TY
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

